# Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)



## stefanhoffmann7 (9. Februar 2005)

Hallo liebe Petrijünger,

das der Trollegrund oder oder auch die Ecke vor Heiligendamm eine gute Adresse für Dorsch ist, hat sich sicher schon längst herumgesprochen. Auch ich konnte mich dort erneut über etliche Dorsche freuen. Doch was ich letzten Samstag im Kühlungsborner Hafen in der Kiste eines anderen Bootsanglers sah, verschlug mir die Sprache:

Dort waren mindestens ein halbes Dutzend Dorsche von mindestens 80cm, den größten schätze ich auf ca. 1m bis 1,10m. I #a m seinem Boot nur Ruten mit Multirollen => nicht ohne Grund, wie ich an seinem Fangerfolg gesehen habe.

Er erzählte, dass er die tiefen Ecken und Löcher von 20/25m hinterm Trollegrund absucht bzw. dort nach bestimmten Bodenformationen sucht. Mittlerweile kennt er durch Erfahrung dort schon verschieden Stellen, die er gezielt anfährt. Und dort sollen sich große Einzelgängerdorsche aufhalten, auf die er gezielt angelt. Das dies kein Anglerlatein ist, hat er mit seinen Fängen eindeutig belegt.

Leider blieb keine Zeit für ein ausführlicheres Gespräch mit ihm. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung, wie man diese großen Räuber aus der Tiefe am besten angelt? Was für Bodenformationen mögen die Dorsche und was ist ein geeigneter Köder? Natur oder Kunst? 

Petri!

Euer Stefan


----------



## norge1001 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Hallo Stefan,

Um diese Zeit dort große Dorsche zu fangen ist ja nicht so die Kunst. Sind ja da zum Ableichen. Die Meinung zu solchen Fängern ist auch schon oft genug dargelegt worden.

Und genau diese Typen sollte man darauf hinweisen, dass das was sie machen zum k....n ist. Von wegen super und so.

Verwerten kann man das schwammige Fleisch auch nicht. Aber wenigstens einmal einen großen Fisch gefangen - gratuliere.

Vielleicht überdenkst du deinen Wunsch noch einmal jetzt die schwangeren Dorsche fangen zu wollen. In einem Monat schaut alles wieder ganz anders aus.

Grüsse vom Bodensee
Norge1001


----------



## goeddoek (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

@norge 1001

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.Sprichst mir aus der Seele !!!

Gruß und " tight lines",

Georg


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Punkt!!!


----------



## Udo Mundt (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

DieZwanzigmeterlinie hinter dem Trollegrund ist immer eine gute Ecke um Großdorsch zu fangen, auch im Sommer.
MS wird dies sicher bestätigen.
Zum Laichdorschangeln wurde schon genug gesagt.


----------



## Quappenqualle (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Genau! Verkneif es Dir jetzt und fang im späten Frühjahr mit gutem Gewissen Dorsche, die auch in der Pfanne ne gute Figur machen..


----------



## EckernTroll (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Is nich schöööön!
Letztes Wochenende war in Eckernförde Fischmarkt und um einen der (dorschverkaufenden) Berufsfischer standen 50 Leude und staunten über die ganzen tollen Riesendorsche und die stolzen Fänger. Wir haben dann nur kurz an Bord gekotzt und sind mit Tränen in den Augen nach Hause und haben die Beerdigung des Ostseedorsches "gefeiert" - schade um die Fische...

Gruß Eckerntroll


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Ja der Trollegrund ist schon ne feine Ecke und mein Hauptangelgebiet im Frühjahr-Sommer auf Dorsch und im Herbst auf Plattfische. Aber in den ersten drei Monaten des Jahres fahre ich dort nicht hin. Da bleib ich unter Land und versuche mein Glück im flachen auf Dorsch und Forelle.


----------



## sundeule (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Im Sommer war ich dort häufig zwischen 20 - 25 Metern und die Großen waren zu finden.
Oft findest Du dort im Sommer Heringsschwärme und bei denen rappelt es dann regelmäßig. Auch zwei Meerforellen habe ich dabei schon zufällig am Pilker gehabt.

Jetzt im Winter würde ich die Dicken lieber in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Moin Moin ,


			
				norge1001 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> Um diese Zeit dort große Dorsche zu fangen ist ja nicht so die Kunst. Sind ja da zum Ableichen. Die Meinung zu solchen Fängern ist auch schon oft genug dargelegt worden.
> 
> ...



 |good:  |good: 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## bootsangler-b (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

@stefanhoffmann7: kannst du sagen, wo der bootsangler her kam? ich habe seit jahren keinen einheimischen, damit meine ich jemanden von dort, direkt von der küste, auf dicke mamas angeln sehen. die jungs dort sind potent, die brauchen nicht diesen beweis des grooooßen fisches, um ihre männlichkeit zu beweisen. außerdem fangen sie so oft gute dorsche, dass sie die mamas schon wegen der doch geringen geschmacklichen qualität lieber in ruhe laichen lassen.

bernd


----------



## Pete (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

bernd...das würde mich auch mal interessieren...
die frage nach der bodenbeschaffenheit ist damit dennoch noch nicht geklärt...kann es sein, dass es im bereich des dortigen u-boot-übungsgeländes liegt...könnten es krater sein, die irgenwann mal bei übungen entstanden sind???


----------



## bootsangler-b (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

@Pete: der trollegrund ist auch für mich immer die adresse, wo ich, wenn meine frau sagt:"die kinder kommen, hol mal fisch!" hinfahre. da läuft immer was, auch wenn man weiter ins tiefe fährt, also nördlich, habe ich noch keine "krater" gefunden... Meeresangler_Schwerin angelt auch dort. vielleicht weiß er was von "kratern".
ich glaube, es ist einfach irgendwo jenseits der 20 m linie. mehr nicht. oder doch????
wenn es badewarm ist, fahre ich einfach nur mal boot, werden wir mal sehen!

bernd


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Hi,
ich habe schon von diesen "Kratern" gehört. Die sind wirklich jenenseits der 20 Meter Linie mit Tiefen bis zu 28 Meter. Auf der Seekarte kann man das Gebiet erahnen aber für mein Boot ist es außerhalb der Reichweite. Selbst bei allebestem Wetter würde ich nicht so weit raus fahren.


----------



## bootsangler-b (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

wenn der jörg da nicht raus fährt, mach ich das auch nicht!
ich will ja immer wieder heil zurück! 

große dorsche (ich bin rein küchenmäßig nicht der dorsch-fan) fange ich immer im øresund. im spätherbst und nach der dorschlaichzeit ende märz- anfang april fahre ich mit freunden jedes jahr für eine woche nach helsingør. da wohnen und angeln wir von der "gode michel", die jetzt ganzjährig dort liegt. wir sind da nicht zum dorsch-fang, sondern holen uns unseren heringsbedarf. die sind da besonders groß und fett... ja, und dann steigen regelmäßig im heringsschwarm die räuber ein.... bisher hatte ich jedesmal mindestens einen über 80 cm. und das am heringsvorfach und seeehr leichter rute. das ist fun!!!
wer mal lust hat reinzuschauen, auf meiner seite unter "dänemark".

bernd


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Eure Löcher dort: Könnte das Torf sein??
Ich weiß, dass jetzt manch einer lachen wird. Aber es gibt sogar dicht an der Küste westlich von Kühlungsborn immer wieder kleinere Torflöcher. Wenn man da vom Sand aus drauftritt, kann man ganz schön versacken. Könnte ja sein, das es dort so etwas gibt.
Ubootübungen bei Tiefen von um die 20m halte ich für sehr gewagt?? Aber ich weiß darüber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Vor Meschendorf gibt es auf jeden Fall Torf. Habe beim Schnorcheln in ca. 3m -4m Tiefe mehrere schwarze Rinnen im Boden entdecken können. Vielleicht gibt es ähnliches ja auch weiter draußen.


----------



## Lachskiller (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.Sprichst mir alle aus der Seele !!!

Last doch bitte die Laichdorsche


Gruß LK


----------



## sundeule (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Keine Ahnung was da draussen am Boden sein könnte. Ich habe ein recht altes und auch nicht sehr auflösendes Echolot. Was auf dem zu sehen war, waren kleine Erhebungen am Grund(wirkten eher rechteckig). Ich hätte sie für Steine gehalten. Allerdings hatte ich keinerlei Hänger.

Auf jeden Fall ist es tüchtig weit draussen und etwas für stabiles und ruhiges Wetter oder ein großes Boot.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

@ Sundeule
Kannst du die Erhebungen etwas näher beschreiben? Die Torfstellen beim Schnorcheln waren Erhebungen zwischen denen die erwähnten Rinnen verliefen. Wo warst du denn da draußen genau? Vielleicht könnte man ja auch mal gemeinsam diese Stellen erkunden.

Torsten


----------



## sundeule (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

@tuempelbär

ich kann es nicht viel genauer beschreiben. der Boden erschien auf dem Display glatt und die Graulinie war unverändert. Dann waren Balken/ rechteckige Objekte angezeigt.
Ich habe einmal gerätselt ob mein Lot im Extremfall vielleicht doch mal Fisch zeigt(eigentlich nie), da an diesem Tag die Fische alle zwischen 80 und 99 cm groß waren. 
Vermutlich war es eher etwas auf dem Boden. Jedenfalls bei 23/ 24 Metern.

Gemeinsam gern mal - so weit nach draussen aber erst später im Jahr.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Auf jeden Fall später !!! Für mich beginnt die Dorschsaison eigentlich erst immer so Ende Oktober. Mal abgesehen von den doch manchmal erstaunlichen Dorschfängen im Flachen wenn der Hornfisch vor Ort ist.
Mal was Anderes. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Heringsfänger und im April viel auf dem Strelasund unterwegs. Nur ärgert es mich immer ein wenig, dass die dort angekommenen Heringe schon sehr reifen Rogen und Milch haben, der sich dann in der Pfanne oder im Ofen nicht mehr so gut macht. Nun soll nach Aussage einheimischer Fischer der Hering über die Nordansteuerung rein kommen und da habe ich mir so gedacht, müsste man ihn doch um einiges früher zwischen Rügen und Hiddensee erwischen können. Aber wo bekomme ich dort mein Boot ins Wasser und viel wichtiger, auch wieder raus? Barhöft habe ich mir schon angesehen, aber die Slip ist ganz schön schmal. Hättest du da noch eine Idee?

Gruß Torsten


----------



## sundeule (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Barhöft wäre mir auch als erstes eingefallen...
Es gibt noch ein paar kleine Sportboothäfen zwischen Stralsund und Barhöft:
Parow, Klausdorf, Prohn
In der Prohner Wieck wird auch viel auf Hering gefischt. Ob die paar Kilometer Differenz zu Hiddensee so entscheidend auf die Laichreife sind weiß ich nicht.
Ich denke eher, dass es an der Zeit liegt. Im April/ Anfang Mai steigen wohl auch die Chancen auf Heringe zu treffen, die kurz vorm Ablaichen sind.
Eine Idee wäre es, gezielt auf die Märzheringe zu gehen. Allerdings kommen die Schwärme wohl jeweils unterschiedlich laichreif durch den Sund. Ein wenig spielt der Zufall wohl mit.
Ich frag mal einen Rüganer Kollegen an der auf dem Kubitzer angelt.
Was hast Du für ein Boot? So weit ist es doch vom Sund bis Hiddensee nicht.


----------



## M-V Angler (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Ein paar Kumpels und ich waren letztes Jahr im Herbst irgendwo auf dem Trollegrund. Auf dem Echolot hatten wir ein kleines Wrack ungefähr, bestimmt ein Fischerboot. Angeln rein und los gings, war ganz gut die Anzahl und Größe der Fische, aber ohne gps haben wir das nicht wiedergefunden. In der Gier hat natürlich keiner dran gedacht da mal den Anker runterzulassen. |uhoh: Neben uns waren noch 2 Kollegen, die kannten die Stelle wohl. Jetzt haben wir auch ein gps aber die Stelle haben wir immer noch nicht wiedergefunden #q Kennt einer von euch vielleicht ein paar gps-Daten von Wracks und anderen fängigen Stellen auf dem Trollegrund oder generell an der Küste von Meck-Pomm? 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## stefanhoffmann7 (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Hallo Männers,

da gebe ich ich Euch recht - das Angeln der Großen mas sollte außerhalb der Laichzeit geschehen. Die Dorschbestände sind schon kaputt genug. Ich habe gehört, zu DDR-Zeiten gab es sogar Brutstationen für Dorsch - vielleicht sollten die Mittel aus der Fischereiabgabe auch für so etwas eingesetzt werden. Das bringt aber nur was, wenn die Nachbarländer mitziehen und nicht, wie z.B. von den russischen Fangflotten auf dem Adlergrund (internationales Gebiet), die Bestände geplündert werden. 

@bootsangler-b:
Wenn ich mich recht  |kopfkrat erinnere, hatte der Angler mit den vielen großen Dorschen einen Heimweg von einer Stunde etwa... also mag durchaus sein, dass er nicht direkt von der Küste kam.

Es stimmt schon, um diese "Krater" anzufahren, braucht man ein gut seetaugliches Boot. Der Angler hatte einen ziemlich neuen und 175kg leichten Creszent (glaube Typ 434), ringsum mit schön hoher Bordwand und guter Gleitform => dazu ein 15PS Langschaft Motor, für Kurzschaft waren die Wände zu hoch. Damit erreichte er gut 30 km/h. Bei ruhiger See ist damit es sicher kein Problem, mal 5sm rauszufahren. 

Aber ohne Reservemotor hätte ich davor auch etwas Bammel - einem Kumpel ist nämlich neulich auf dem Wasser die Zylinderkopfdichtung gekommen ... und wenn sowas so weit draussen passiert..na dann viel Spass beim Paddeln  oder man muss sich ein paar dicke Dorsche oder Mefos vor den Karren spannen.  

Von wem lässt man sich denn am besten in einem solchen Fall retten, wenn kein anderes Boot da ist? Seenotrettung? Wasserschutzpolizei? Was kostet der Spass? Und weiss jemand, wie weit ein Handy auf See überhaupt Empfang hat?


----------



## bootsangler-b (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

moin,
was sagt uns das... wir machen weiter wie bisher! wenn die laichzeit ran ist, lassen wir die dorschis in ruhe (bei steinbutt seiner liebsten ist das ja schon lange ehrensache).
ja, und wer dann sein glück im trollegrund und wo auch immer suchen will, dem wünsche ich gaaaaaaaaanz volle kisten und immer ein 
PETRI HEIL

bernd


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

StefanHoffmann
Ein paar Anmerkungen zu deinem Thread. Gut das du dir vorher Gedanken zu Boot und Motor machst! Ist leider nicht bei allen der Fall:
Es gibt das sicher massive Unterschiede. Der eine kann sich ein ordentliches Boot und einen händlergecheckten Motor leisten, der in jedem Jahr gewartet wird. Damit hätte ich kein Problem rauszufahren. Derjenige, der sich so ein Teil billigst bei Ebay oder sonstwo schießt, sollte sich für die eigene Sicherheit auch mal den Gedanken machen, warum der Motor so billig war - denn verschenken tut heute niemand mehr was. Zumindest sollte man solch einen Motor von einem Fachmann checken lassen.
Zum den Handys und der Nothilfe: in diesen Gebieten funktionieren die Handys eigentlich immer. Ich fahre selbst sehr weit raus und habe immer Verbindung damit. Zur
Nothilfe kann man sich ja mit einigen Kollegen im Hafen die Handynummern austauschen oder auch die Nummer des Hafenmeisters mit rausnehmen. Die Seenotrettung wird sicher teuer. Was natürlich dann wichtig ist: Die Position! Ich befinde mich auf 20m Tiefe vor der Küste hilf da nicht viel. Also zumindest ein einfaches GPS mitnehmen oder Karte und Kreuzpeilung beherrschen.
Zu der Anmerkung im Nebensatz zur Dorschvermehrung in der DDR?? Ich glaube, das ist ein echtes Gerücht. Dorsche lassen sich nicht in der Schüssel und in Zugergläsern vermehren - glaube ich. Sie suchen ja nicht umsonst die größeren Tiefen für dieses Geschäft auf. Kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen - die hatten damals sicher andere
Probleme, also Dorsche zu vermehren.
Die Fischereiabgabe geht aber, soweit ich gelesen habe, in Projekte die diesen Themen
dienen. Gerade beim Dorsh wird das aber mehr in eine Richtung gehen, die erst einmal
vernünftige Grundlagen schafft um dann damit dem Bestand zu helfen. Der direkte Besatz hilft solch großen Systemen eigentlich auf Dauer nicht weiter. Das haben sogar die Dänen mit ihrem Meerforellenprogramm gemerkt.


----------



## Telse (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Hallo an alle Petrijünger
Der Trollegrund ist mein Favorit fürs Dorschangeln in der Ostsee#6.
Aber mir fehlen noch ein paar gute GPS-Daten;+#c. Villeicht kend jemand ja welche|uhoh:;+?

Grüße :vik:Telse


----------



## Hausmarke (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Ist schon lustig "RIESENDORSCHE"... Also ich finde das auch nicht ok wenn man geziehlt auf Laichdorsch fischt aber wenn man ein oder zweimal in der Zeit auf Dorsch angelt finde ich das nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Wie kommst du nun wieder auf Laichdorsche da steht doch nun wirklich nichts drüber geschrieben hier. Außerdem ist der Trollegrund kein Laichgebiet.
Ich selber habe am Trollegrund schon einige Dorsche gefangen für einige sind das Riesendorsche für andere ganz normale Fische. Also um Laichdorsch gehts hier ganz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Hausmarke (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Ok |sagnix


----------



## gerihecht (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Hallo liebe Großdorsch oder lieber DICKDORSCH Jäger wie schön wenn wir solche Berichte ab mitte Aprill lesen würden.Ich glaube es wäre sinnvoll in dieser Zeit die "riesengrosen Dorschschwärme " zu schonen .Es wäre super wenn solche Berichte  erst gar zugelassen werden.


----------



## Kistenmann (14. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Großdorsch oder lieber DICKDORSCH Jäger wie schön wenn wir solche Berichte ab mitte Aprill lesen würden.Ich glaube es wäre sinnvoll in dieser Zeit die "riesengrosen Dorschschwärme " zu schonen .Es wäre super wenn solche Berichte  erst gar zugelassen werden.


Posting #6


----------



## loki73 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

hallo

das bewustsein um die laichdorsche ist doch schon gewachsen, wie auch hier zu lesen ist.
die berufsfischer dürfen derzeit nicht gezielt auf dorsche gehen und die großen angelkutter, oder zumindest die guten, meiden tiefen um die 20 metermarke. auch diese müssen sich mit dem schneiderangler hinterher auseinandersetzten und ihm die sache klar machen.

viel schlimmer find ich die eu, die mit ihrer erhöhung der fangquote den sich gerade langsam erholenden kabeljau beständen in der nordsee alles wieder kaputt macht.


gruß ronny


----------



## maila25 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Moin Moin,

könntet Ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Angelkutter nennen die den Trollegrund anfahren?
Wir wollen im April eine Tagestour starten und das wäre vielleicht mal etwas anderes als immer nur die Ostsee von Heiligenhafen aus zu beangeln.

Evtl. auch ein paar Links zu den Kuttern?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Waldemar (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Hi maila, schau mal hier:

http://www.wattwurm-rerik.de/


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Moin,
für die Angelei am Trollegrund würde ich einen der Bootsvermieter empfehlen die in Meschendorf oder Kühlungsborn Boote vermieten. Kutter fahren eher selten geziehlt den Trollegrund an. Ansonsten kann da so ziemlich jeder Kutter in Frage kommen der ab Wismar oder Warnemünde in See sticht. Das müsste man dann vorher fragen wo es hin geht oder bei der Buchung vereinbaren.
Bleibt dann nur noch die Frage, beist es an dem Tag wo ihr los fahrt dann auch am Trolegrund. Meist ist es ja nicht so.


----------



## maila25 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Moin,

Danke für die Tips.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Teddybaer19690 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Hallo Sportsfreunde ,

kann mir jemand sagen , ob es am Trollegrund in Kühlungsborn nur große Einzelgänger gibt, oder die Dorsche dort auch in Schwärmen vorhanden sind ?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. April 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

Manchmal mehr  oder weniger, manchmal gar nicht sind Dorsschwärem am Trollegrund unterwegs. Da kann man Traumtage haben oder mit Null nach Hause fahren. Ist also wie überall beim angeln. 
Mehr kann man dazu wirklich nicht sagen, das kann schon von einem Tag zum nächsten komplett andersrum sein. Alles erlebt.


----------



## Teddybaer19690 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Riesendorsche hinterm Trollegrund (Ostsee)*

ok,  ich bedanke mich für die Auskunft und werde mein Glück dann dort mal versuchen.



Gruß aus Wismar


----------

